# First Fatty (w/ Q-View)



## biged92 (Oct 12, 2013)

I have been cooking on smokers for the better part of 2 years now, but have never made a fatty.  So last weekend I wanted to get a quick cook in on the new smoker, and figured I would attempt to cook my first one.  Here's what I ended up with,













fatty1.JPG



__ biged92
__ Oct 12, 2013


















fatty2.JPG



__ biged92
__ Oct 12, 2013


















fatty3.JPG



__ biged92
__ Oct 12, 2013


















fatty4.JPG



__ biged92
__ Oct 12, 2013


















fatty5.JPG



__ biged92
__ Oct 12, 2013


















fatty6.JPG



__ biged92
__ Oct 12, 2013


















fatty7.JPG



__ biged92
__ Oct 12, 2013


















fatty8.JPG



__ biged92
__ Oct 12, 2013


















fatty9.JPG



__ biged92
__ Oct 12, 2013


















fatty10.jpg



__ biged92
__ Oct 12, 2013


















fatty11.jpg



__ biged92
__ Oct 12, 2013


















fatty12.jpg



__ biged92
__ Oct 12, 2013






 Since this was my first attempt, I figured I would keep the ingredients simple.  Prior to putting this all together I read the sticky from this forum on how to roll/prepare a fatty.  Man that was a huge help.  The instructions were very clear, and the end results were awesome.  I placed this fatty on a 275 degree pit, and used cherry wood for the smoke.

When the fatty was finished, and I tasted it for the first time, HOLY COW!  I think I am gonna be a fatty junkie.  This thing was freakin' out of this world.  I bought all the stuff to make another one this weekend.  This time I'll add a few veggies.  Thanks for the great cooking tips.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks GREAT! Very nice weave. The skys the limit as to what you can add to a fatty.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## thatcho (Oct 12, 2013)

Time for me to read the sticky and get some FATTIES going in Colorado. Looks Excellent


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice job!

Now you are ready to stuff one with all kinds of goodies!

I'm thinking of doing a Bulgolgi fatty soon....

Bill


----------



## mrgriz (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks great! The only problem i have with fatties is now that I started making them i can't stop! I've got three on the smoker right now.


----------



## cathy l (Oct 13, 2013)

MrGriz that is so true!  I made two fatties yesterday myself.  They are pretty quick, easy to change up and gives you some "together" time with your smoker.


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 14, 2013)

It,s a addiction theirs no know cure for this......................................:)


----------



## bamasmoker77 (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks great! How long did you smoke it for?


----------



## thatcho (Oct 14, 2013)

Curious as well to the length of time for smoke and IT for this product.


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2013)

That looks terrific. I have been on the edge of trying a fatty. You are pushing me that way more. Good post too.

Disco


----------



## cathy l (Oct 14, 2013)

I stick it with a probe and smoke at 225 till an IT of 165.


----------



## biged92 (Oct 15, 2013)

I smoked it at 275 degrees until the IT was 165.  Took about 2 hr to cook.


----------

